# [SOLVED] New Build will POST, but won't install any OS I have



## Mitosis (Dec 19, 2013)

Parts are as follows: 
ASUS H61M-PLUS MB 
Intel i3-3240 
G-Skill Sniper series 240 pin DDR3 1866 RAM, 2x4GB 
WD 1TB Blue HDD 
LITE-ON DVD Burner 
Thermaltake TR2 500W PSU 
And that's it. The computer posts, but if I try to install Ubuntu 13.10, the monitor loses signal and shuts off, and then nothing happens. If I try to install WinXP, when the install finishes loading drivers and whatnot, it says: Starting Windows XP, I get a BSoD with a 0x0000007e error. Both install disks are known good, and I updated the MB BIOS to the latest version, also. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: New Build will POST, but won't install any OS I have*

Hi Mitosis,

Hmmmm.....try performing some hardware test such as testing your new hard drive to see if it arrived DOA(this happened to me in the past). Go to a working computer and download the HDD diagnostics utility from the manufacturer's website of your HDD. Put the diagnostics utility onto a bootable media(e.g. CD) and boot your computer to the CD. Follow the on-screen instructions and test the computer HDD for any errors.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: New Build will POST, but won't install any OS I have*

I want to add, is your Windows XP OS a legitimate copy?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Build will POST, but won't install any OS I have*

Boot from the Linus disc and see if it will run. That will bypass the Hdd.
Also note: Memory Standard for the H61M-PLUS Mobo is DDR3 2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066.


----------



## Mitosis (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: New Build will POST, but won't install any OS I have*

I had previously stuck the HDD in my machine (this is a build for a friend I'm doing) and checked and formatted it. I will certainly get that software to test it, however. And yes, the XP disc is legit, I have it installed on another PC, this was offline and just as a test to see if I had a bad ISO file on the Unbuntu.

The Linux disk results in my monitor powering off and nothing proceeding, I never get the option to run it without the install.

Also, Crystal Disk says the drive is fine as well.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: New Build will POST, but won't install any OS I have*

If the Linux disk does the same thing then I would be looking to see if the hsf is properly fastened to the board. Also I would remove the board from the case and bench test it to see if its a grounding issue on the board, maybe a standoff was missed etc...


----------



## Mitosis (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: New Build will POST, but won't install any OS I have*

Rich-M: Sorry, what exactly is a 'hsf'? i'm fairly new to this, that acronym isn't ringing any bells with me. Afraid i don't yet have a bench either, but I will double check the standoffs, thanks!

EDIT: Standoffs are all correct.


----------



## Mitosis (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: New Build will POST, but won't install any OS I have*



Tyree said:


> Boot from the Linus disc and see if it will run. That will bypass the Hdd.
> Also note: Memory Standard for the H61M-PLUS Mobo is DDR3 2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066.


Oh crap, did I get the wrong RAM with this?
G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR - Newegg.com
Is what I purchased.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: New Build will POST, but won't install any OS I have*

Hi Mitosis,

Your motherboard takes a standard ram speeds of 1066MHz, 1333MHz, and 1600MHz. Now in order for your ram to achieve 1866MHz, it would need to be *OVERLOCKED(O.C)*. The *OC* initials right next to 1866MHz stands for overlock.


----------



## Mitosis (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: New Build will POST, but won't install any OS I have*

My thanks to all of you. I was able to get things running by setting the RAM speed inside the BIOS to 1600. That will teach me to not research everything fully and make bad assumptions. 
Many thanks again!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Build will POST, but won't install any OS I have*

Glad you got it resolved and thanks for posting back with the resolution.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Good catch DB and Tyree. I wonder if there is a bios flash that would allow using 1866 as well. And though it doesn't matter now the hsf is the heatsink/fan on top of processor Mitosis, so ya know.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

1866 is usable with that Mobo but the RAM would require OC'ing to reach it's rated speed and anything over 1600 is not advantageous.


----------

